# giardia in puppy



## jharmon (Jun 10, 2016)

My poor gsd has had giardia since he came here from his breeder at 8 weeks. We've been through 3 treatments from the vet and he's still sick. I don't know what else to do. Please give any suggestions - he means the world to me.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

My mom's puppy had this same issue. After three rounds of antibiotics, it did not clear. You need to message Liz. She has a wonderful treatment using supplements you can get at the health food store. I followed her advice with my mom's dog and it totally cleared the issue.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

We had a dog years ago with giardia. I don't remember what the meds were that the vet gave her, in fact I don't remember them even working. What did work, and I believe saved her life was giving her plain, unflavored childrens Pedialyte. I offered her both that and water, and she drank I don't even know how many bottles of that stuff before she would touch the water. You don't want dehydration, so try that and see what happens. I think for ours, it was the only thing our vet recommended that actually worked, as far as fighting dehydration and helping to gain strength.

How is your pup doing now?


----------

